# fuerza labs



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone heard or used this lab before?


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

bump


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Bumpity bump! My supplier has this stuff but that's all I know!.....


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

would like to know myself my source has got some in ...alls i know is it a Spanish lab..


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

LER said:


> would like to know myself my source has got some in ...alls i know is it a Spanish lab..


Aye mine says the same its spanish. It looks good but looks can be deciving someone must of tried it or know someone who has


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

huge monguss said:


> Aye mine says the same its spanish. It looks good but looks can be deciving someone must of tried it or know someone who has


have you got it, if so frow some pics up ..av not seen it . just i text my source to see what labs he's got in cause i'm starting new cycle and that was one of the labs he mentioned .......


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Arnt these the things off madagasca?.ha


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Arnt these the things off madagasca?.ha


Hahaha aye! thought it was the fusion stuff at first but turns out its not! got 10ml of chem-tech max test 400 10ml of med-tech test 400 10ml of fuerza cyp 300 enan 300 and test 400 and about 5ml of med-tech lean gain some stanazol and ds d-bol think a might just get some tren probably med-tech :/ although I can get some isis or alpha which is a lot more expensive and just bang it all in haha


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

They look good... Not labelled, instead the vodka are printed looks professional.

using there superrip 240, no pip at all and i did pec for the first time do i find that a little strange. To early for results yet.

My bro got test 400 and deca 300.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah they do look professional... and I just got some enanth 300 cyp 300 and test 400 could of got the deca and sus as well but would rather no if its any good or not 1st didnt really like med-tech range might try there tren though see how a get on or might get some isis as heard a few good things about them


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

Any more news on feurza labs? Might try the superrip 240 but can't find no info onit yet.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

same boat mate just have to wait till someone try's it


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sy. said:


> *Its not fcuking spanish lmao!!!*
> 
> Just a name for christ sake
> 
> They are brand new ugl.. bit early to be asking for reviews. Cheap as fcuk anyway but it and tell us


So whoever it is making it just thought they would use the Spanish language on the vials then! :lol:

Have seen the vials, few lads I know using the super one rip or whatever it's called! And test 400 and apparently both ate painless!

Hard to believe IMO that a rip blend is painless these days lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

English Translation of FUERZA

1: strength, vigor <fuerza de voluntad : willpower>

2: force<fuerza bruta : brute force>

3: power, might<fuerza de brazos : manpower>


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sy. said:


> The vials are printed in english.
> 
> Some genius has just googled the word 'Fuerza' saw on wiki its a spanish word and concluded its a spanish ugl :lol:


Well The bit where it's says for intramuscular is in Spanish!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> So whoever it is making it just thought they would use the Spanish language on the vials then! :lol:
> 
> Have seen the vials, few lads I know using the super one rip or whatever it's called! And test 400 and apparently both ate painless!
> 
> Hard to believe IMO that a rip blend is painless these days lol


unless it doesn't have in the vial what is says


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone got any info on this yet?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

just pinned a whole vial of their Test 400 yesterday. Burned a bit going in... but it does say its 3% BA, and you can def feel its more BA than most labs with 2%.. oh well less chance of infection I guess... today I have blunt pain in my rear and side delt (2ml in rear, 3mL in side delt; each side) but not bad really. I usually only take 3.6g of test, but i thought it was a shame to leave a little in the vial, so 4g it was... LOL


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

4gram!!!! Your an animal!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Elvis82 said:


> 4gram!!!! Your an animal!


to be fair i was on 2g test + 1.6g anabolics for 8 months, then test and mast for a month then last 3 months.. test only at the same 3.6g dose.. actually made more gains when i switched to straight test... and more IS better.. if you don't believe me, look at my avatar from when I joined the site in jeans/no shirt; I was 23.9% bf 12months ago.. now under 8% and while maintaining that BF %, have gone from 96 to 103 this week in the past 3 months since switching to straight test..


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> to be fair i was on 2g test + 1.6g anabolics for 8 months, then test and mast for a month then last 3 months.. test only at the same 3.6g dose.. actually made more gains when i switched to straight test... and more IS better.. if you don't believe me, look at my avatar from when I joined the site in jeans/no shirt; I was 23.9% bf 12months ago.. now under 8% and while maintaining that BF %, have gone from 96 to 103 this week in the past 3 months since switching to straight test..


And to think that I used to feel like I was extreme whilst using 500mg per week of Sustanon with 200mg of Deca... :wacko:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Aus you don't look 23% in that jeans pic!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Just going to keep it for next cycle when there is more feedback on it


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> Arnt these the things off madagasca?.ha










lol, "lets party!"


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Mey said:


> Aus you don't look 23% in that jeans pic!


oops that was the 2nd pic.... after 3months of dieting, was down to 14.9% there... am 10kg heavier and nearly half the fat now..

still a work in progress.. the big change was i went from using about 1.5g of gear a week (jeans pic currently on profile) to 3.6g... and now.. 4.0g..


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome....and I was right the first time...your an animal!


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> oops that was the 2nd pic.... after 3months of dieting, was down to 14.9% there... am 10kg heavier and nearly half the fat now..
> 
> still a work in progress.. the big change was i went from using about 1.5g of gear a week (jeans pic currently on profile) to 3.6g... and now.. 4.0g..


Do you get any side affects from more test?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

bigD29 said:


> Do you get any side affects from more test?


i only get the odd spot on my back. none on my arms or back. I have a full head of hair (and I'm 42 soon). My PSA tests are normal. My BP is 127/65 (no meds required for this).

all that is on cycle for the past 12months... I DO take 1x letrozole DAILY, so I dont have much water retention (and hence normal BP). Libido is healthy (for a man of 20 ) )

Some people on here get incredible acne on 500mg/week test...

it all depends on how sensitive your skin/scalp/prostate is to DHT....


----------



## graniteman (Mar 25, 2012)

huge monguss said:


> Just going to keep it for next cycle when there is more feedback on it


I know I'm new, but I got the Test from a top notch Bud, always been golden, he gave me a great deal cause it's new an unknown but claims it's fire. I'll update in a few more weeks when It's got time to kick in.

Respect


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> i only get the odd spot on my back. none on my arms or back. I have a full head of hair (and I'm 42 soon). My PSA tests are normal. My BP is 127/65 (no meds required for this).
> 
> all that is on cycle for the past 12months... I DO take 1x letrozole DAILY, so I dont have much water retention (and hence normal BP). Libido is healthy (for a man of 20 ) )
> 
> ...


what does running letro daily through out help with? will this not hinder gains atall? thanks


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> what does running letro daily through out help with? will this not hinder gains atall? thanks


Sorry for butting in, I know you are asking ausbuilt but I'm interested to hear why you think it may hinder gains?


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Sorry for butting in, I know you are asking ausbuilt but I'm interested to hear why you think it may hinder gains?


im not clued up on letro or most ai's so i am purely asking out of interest and to learn more, i had just thought that it would hinder gains, i dont know why now that i think about it, something to do with eastrogen?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm sure susbuilt will pitch back in to reply himself but I reckon you mean in the sence of less bloat and hence less strength but at 4 g of test strength will be through the roof anyway I'd imagine [never dosed than high myself....................yet  ]


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

huge monguss said:


> Anyone heard or used this lab before?


Lab will be fine mate

Most in here have already used them, they're just not quite aware of it yet.


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Slight of hand said:


> Lab will be fine mate
> 
> Most in here have already used them, they're just not quite aware of it yet.


and that means?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Slight of hand said:


> Lab will be fine mate
> 
> Most in here have already used them, they're just not quite aware of it yet.


 :lol:


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> and that means?


Yeah and that means? :lol:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Think he is trying to say it was another lab before this name?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Jonsey911 said:


> what does running letro daily through out help with? will this not hinder gains atall? thanks


not at all, since Arimidex SIGNIFICANTLY INCREASES IGF-1:

just a point, arimidex is better with clomid, as arimidex raises test higher than nolva:

http://www.medibolics.com/ArimidexBo...stosterone.htm

further nolva reduces IGF-1:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11299809

and arimidex increases IGF-1:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11983488

so i favour arimidex over nolva, even if arimidex costs a little more...

and, more importantly, 1mg arimidex will not drop your hormone levels to less than normal:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...centration.png

if you look at the blood levels of oestradiol, they are about the same for MEN and POST MENOPAUSAL women. Any way you look at it,If you have 5 times the hormonal level say 500mg/week (pretty common dose of test), how is less than the recommended dose of AI than for a post menopausal woman (7g/week)

The normal oestrodiol (top range) for men is 200pmol/L. so lets say you're running 500mg/week its 5x higher (as 100mg/week is a TRT or "normal" test dose), so 1000pmol/L. now arimidex decreases serum oestrodiol in most studies by 85%, when taken at 1mg/day. So, (1-0.85)x1000=150pmol/L.

So as a result, when taking the recommended 1mg/day of arimidex (which provides the 85% reduction), you still would have 150pmol/L, and the low end of the reference range is 50pmol/L. Its hardly like your even down at the low end... so you def don't have to low oestrogen levels..

The other plus point? no water retention.

Letrozole is very similar to arimidex, but stronger; i could run 2-3mg arimidex/day as recommended by A.L Rea (building the perfect beast), but 1x letro/day is much cheaper..

check out all my posts on this point (including IGF-1) on this thread:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-t...intless-3.html



Slight of hand said:


> Lab will be fine mate
> 
> Most in here have already used them, they're just not quite aware of it yet.


same place dosing different bottles/labels? no way.... :lol:

so they really not spanish...


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

ausbuilt said:


> i only get the odd spot on my back. none on my arms or back. I have a full head of hair (and I'm 42 soon). My PSA tests are normal. My BP is 127/65 (no meds required for this).
> 
> all that is on cycle for the past 12months... *I DO take 1x letrozole DAILY,* so I dont have much water retention (and hence normal BP). *Libido is healthy *(for a man of 20 ) )
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you have any libido on Letro, it absolutely kills mine. I'm not of 4g of test mind.


----------



## gazh (Feb 22, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> not at all, since Arimidex SIGNIFICANTLY INCREASES IGF-1:
> 
> just a point, arimidex is better with clomid, as arimidex raises test higher than nolva:
> 
> ...


That's interesting mate I've been doing a few cycle over last few year always struggle with water retention and keeping it down my face blows up like a moon ! My cycle which I have just started yesterday is 500mg Test E and an oral for 4 weeks to kick start, i an taking arimidex ( anabrez) too.

To keep good gains and to keep water retention to absolute min what dose Arimidex should I run with it ? , and is it beneficial for any clomid or nolva along side this too or am I getting wrong end if the stick here ?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

The Lifter said:


> I'm surprised you have any libido on Letro, it absolutely kills mine. I'm not of 4g of test mind.


well my libido did drop a bit; no longer need sex morning and evening; once a night keeps me happy now.. which is still pretty normal I would think. I may add some masteron back into my cycle, as the girl is on winny and now she wants it more than me... LOL



gazh said:


> That's interesting mate I've been doing a few cycle over last few year always struggle with water retention and keeping it down my face blows up like a moon ! My cycle which I have just started yesterday is 500mg Test E and an oral for 4 weeks to kick start, i an taking arimidex ( anabrez) too.
> 
> To keep good gains and to keep water retention to absolute min what dose Arimidex should I run with it ? , and is it beneficial for any clomid or nolva along side this too or am I getting wrong end if the stick here ?


up to about 2g/week test, 1mg arimidex is fine for most people, When you need to run more, then letro becomes cheaper..

you don't need nolva if running an AI properly (i.e whole tab daily); I do run clomid at 50mg EOD to help keep the testicles from dissappearing.. working well so far, as I've been on cycle 13months now... and still have nuts and blow normal looking/feeling load (previously when on year long cycles, being really shut down you get very clumpy cum..) although the volume is reduced; pretty happy with the results so far.


----------



## gazh (Feb 22, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> well my libido did drop a bit; no longer need sex morning and evening; once a night keeps me happy now.. which is still pretty normal I would think. I may add some masteron back into my cycle, as the girl is on winny and now she wants it more than me... LOL
> 
> up to about 2g/week test, 1mg arimidex is fine for most people, When you need to run more, then letro becomes cheaper..
> 
> you don't need nolva if running an AI properly (i.e whole tab daily); I do run clomid at 50mg EOD to help keep the testicles from dissappearing.. working well so far, as I've been on cycle 13months now... and still have nuts and blow normal looking/feeling load (previously when on year long cycles, being really shut down you get very clumpy cum..) although the volume is reduced; pretty happy with the results so far.


Ok cheers will run 1 tab per day I think , if I'm only doing the 500mg test etc is the clomid needed ? Also will the Arimidex effect libido at all ?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

gazh said:


> Ok cheers will run 1 tab per day I think , if I'm only doing the 500mg test etc is the clomid needed ? Also will the Arimidex effect libido at all ?


running clomid makes PCT easier/better. 1mg arimidex/day will not affect your libido if you're on 500mg/test.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> running clomid makes PCT easier/better. 1mg arimidex/day will not affect your libido if you're on 500mg/test.


Aus - do you feel that 1mg of arimidex per day is correct dosage even when running lower overall dosages of gear? Or at that point can you accordingly lower the dosage of arimidex?


----------



## gazh (Feb 22, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> running clomid makes PCT easier/better. 1mg arimidex/day will not affect your libido if you're on 500mg/test.


Thanks for ur help mate


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Aus - do you feel that 1mg of arimidex per day is correct dosage even when running lower overall dosages of gear? Or at that point can you accordingly lower the dosage of arimidex?


did you see my post earlier in the thread, where i went through a few calculations? my point is, when you're on gear, why would you take LESS than a post-menopausal woman? since even naturally you have higher hormone levels, let alone with gear. Dbol is a classic- I would run 1mg arimidex with 50mg dbol, without any test...

at 250-300mg/week test, you can likely get away with no AI... but at 500mg+ you need an AI.. at 1 tab/day regardless of which AI.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

In your experience Aus do you find 1mg arimidex reduces the bloat from 50mg dbol completely or just to a lesser degree? cheers


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

actin said:


> In your experience Aus do you find 1mg arimidex reduces the bloat from 50mg dbol completely or just to a lesser degree? cheers


works well for this.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Might get me some of this, source has a deal on them at the mo. Although their test 400, kinda pointless having 25mg of prop in there adn the rest enth and cyp when you're only having small doses as oppose to the 1g+


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

^^Agreed. I was comtemplating combining prop with the test 400 perhaps..


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Not used it personally but will be doing soon. The rip 240 is getting a lot of praise as its completely pip free from what I have been told


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

A lot of labs popping up these days, surprised they can get the gear out all over the place, im stuck with the basics: rohm, pc, wc etc :thumbdown:


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> A lot of labs popping up these days, surprised they can get the gear out all over the place, im stuck with the basics: rohm, pc, wc etc :thumbdown:


Don't worry about that minor detail mate, they all use the same kitchen sink production process.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Should be fine for sink production with that 3% BA lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Slight of hand said:


> Don't worry about that minor detail mate, they all use the same kitchen sink production process.


Quite happy with the selection i can get hold of, just these niche labs that people rave about makes you want to try them etc


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Not tried it yet just gona see how people get on with it first


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> did you see my post earlier in the thread, where i went through a few calculations? my point is, when you're on gear, why would you take LESS than a post-menopausal woman? since even naturally you have higher hormone levels, let alone with gear. Dbol is a classic- I would run 1mg arimidex with 50mg dbol, without any test...
> 
> at 250-300mg/week test, you can likely get away with no AI... but at 500mg+ you need an AI.. at 1 tab/day *regardless of which AI*.


Aus what do you think of Aromasin ?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Did you get joint stiffness on letrezol ? Works well for me apart killing sex drive but stops

My gyno issues even using 1.25mg day ! Means I can go much higher doses - not quite a bottle at a time for aus haha


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Thought ad give this a bump see if anyone has any more info on it yet


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

from what i have heard so far, the general feeling is its decent gear at the minute, also many reports there rip blend is pip free which is a rarety these days


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Might try it for my next cycle and see anyone know if they do tren?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

huge monguss said:


> Might try it for my next cycle and see anyone know if they do tren?


They do Tren E 125mg/ml and Tren A 100mg/ml.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

The Lifter said:


> They do Tren E 125mg/ml and Tren A 100mg/ml.


You tried it? or anyone else?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Just average people have told me based on using thier tren but I can vouch for all thier products I stick to what I know works but I'm sure more feedback will

Come soon enough


----------



## Oztrix (Jun 12, 2012)

Anyone tried their test e?


----------



## TommiMak (Aug 16, 2012)

Will be trying their T400 and deca next week. A friend is also trying their EQ. Will update with results.


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

Tried it...2 weeks in and 4kg up, Pis$$ now Iron brew orange and sex drive defiantly up. Looks good to me so far.


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

has any one tried fuerza dianabol?


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

mrproc said:


> has any one tried fuerza dianabol?


Didn't even realise they did orals but if you do try them let us know what they are like


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Your not drinking enough water if your **** is orange.


----------



## penfold333 (Oct 29, 2012)

tryed there tren Ace a few mnths bk, banging stuff i must say. n the results were good too. nice vials as u can see theyve spent good money on making this product. tryed there test propionate too wich was correctly dosed and made me hard as nails. so on a scale of 1-10 id have to rate them 9 EASY!!! excellent lab, but spanish writing on there vials wich i forgot to mention. would definantly recomend to anyone whos thinking of trying this lab that its good to go gents. penfold 333 peace out! feurza labs-quality stuff. and very cheap at the moment.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Oztrix said:


> Anyone tried their test e?


I have!

One of the smoothest test's I've used, rate it highly bud

Just bought a ton of it for the year


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

6 months old this thread :confused1:


----------



## penfold333 (Oct 29, 2012)

pip pain is in the past now, in the last 2yrs ive tryed alot of good ugl-labs, and have never come across no pip in that time...not once. its a thing of the past. but do remember old stock from a well known lab that shut in 2008 that use to kill my ar.e!! n had to drive my car sitting on one bum cheek hahahaha!! but the gear was the king of all labs, n im guessing you know what lab im talking about gents..?? YES........BD! penfold 333 peace out fellas.


----------



## Jutt (Oct 18, 2012)

.


----------



## wilwinmc1 (Dec 11, 2012)

old thread but i need info i have fuerza oxydrol there anapolons 50's any info


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Know a few lads on the nap 50's and getting good results. Can vouch for there Test 400, gains came well and ran it immediately after Vishnu's test 400 and noticed no real difference between the two, gains wise etc.


----------



## hazard_mkd (Feb 12, 2009)

any info on their var? the 50mg tabs

im getting fuerza var or pro chem var.

both seem ok right? any experiences with either one of them?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Heard their var is pretty good. One of my sources has used it and said 100mg per day felt better than Prochem stuff did. Good strength gains and increased vascularity whilst on cut.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

There TREN ACE was good iwas running prochem tritren but i ran out when my source went on hol so a mate of mine just got me 10ml of it to tide me over i remember it being cheaper and being optimistic about it but first jab i got strong TREN cough and defo felt a difference over the 3 wks a ran it. it felt stronger than the prochem unless thats because the prochem was tritren and the fuerza was just acetate


----------



## Dave653 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm currently using their t400 and tren e which are defo working

Also used their test e, and soon to try their var 50's

Can anyone confirm the vars are blue 'hex' shape tabs?


----------



## G1986 (Sep 20, 2012)

Dave653 said:


> I'm currently using their t400 and tren e which are defo working
> 
> Also used their test e, and soon to try their var 50's
> 
> Can anyone confirm the vars are blue 'hex' shape tabs?


I've got there var 50's and there blue hex shape, I've been on them a couple of weeks now and there doing the job. I'm leaning up and more vascular. Strange thing is I've not put any weight on but look much bigger and fuller.


----------



## tiger lion (Feb 13, 2013)

i have they are legit if the labels on the bottles are rounded not square


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

tiger lion said:


> i have they are legit if the labels on the bottles are rounded not square


Legit? LMAO! As if anyone would copy this lab... hahahaha.

I've not touched this lab but my mate had some sh1tty Dbols that turned to dust and pip/infection so bad he had a week off work. Every vial gave him bad pip (test only, tren no problems).

But yeah. Should be legit with round labels...


----------



## bulldoguk (Mar 1, 2013)

i havent put pics on a site before so i appologise if no-one can see them but im sure the labels on my dbol are squared not rounded,and a couple of my friends used the same dbol from the same person and had excellent gains,there test400 has a slight pip according to a friend but i havent tried it,i have dbol and test e 300 because i heard good things and saw great gains being had with fuerza gear,could it be they square the labels now and rounded them before,surely it would be hard to copy the vials as they are silk screen printed and wouldnt be worth it because fuerza are only an ugl and havent the feedback yet,also my dbol tabs are solid pink hexagons that dont dissolve at all and are bitter when you crunch them,this is my first proper cycle and i would like anyones views on what they think,thankyou.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

bulldoguk said:


> View attachment 112591
> View attachment 112592
> i havent put pics on a site before so i appologise if no-one can see them but im sure the labels on my dbol are squared not rounded,and a couple of my friends used the same dbol from the same person and had excellent gains,there test400 has a slight pip according to a friend but i havent tried it,i have dbol and test e 300 because i heard good things and saw great gains being had with fuerza gear,could it be they square the labels now and rounded them before,surely it would be hard to copy the vials as they are silk screen printed and wouldnt be worth it because fuerza are only an ugl and havent the feedback yet,also my dbol tabs are solid pink hexagons that dont dissolve at all and are bitter when you crunch them,this is my first proper cycle and i would like anyones views on what they think,thankyou.


both of those look fine bud, got a load of each myself and they look exactly the same,

the test e is one of the best i've used, well dosed and very smooth injection

enjoy!


----------



## bulldoguk (Mar 1, 2013)

was your dbol label squared?,i know mine are real as my source wouldnt give crap but when you hear about labels being round or there fake tends to make you worry lol,im glad you had results on the test,thanks


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

12sec1/4 said:


> Legit? LMAO! As if anyone would copy this lab... hahahaha.
> 
> I've not touched this lab but my mate had some sh1tty Dbols that turned to dust and *pip/infection so bad he had a week off work*. Every vial gave him bad pip (test only, tren no problems).
> 
> But yeah. Should be legit with round labels...


So which was it? Pip or infection?! Did he get anti biotics for it?

Can't comment on the dbol but used a lot of their injectables last year and everything was good, no pip or infections!


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

bulldoguk said:


> was your dbol label squared?,i know mine are real as my source wouldnt give crap but when you hear about labels being round or there fake tends to make you worry lol,im glad you had results on the test,thanks


I seriously doubt there's any fake's of fuerza gear, non that i've heard of yet anyway,

Labels on my dbols are squared of, the first batch i had of theres were squared off also but the tabs were round, the more recent batch i have now are hex shape just like yours, i've used the two batches and both are gtg


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Their prop is smooth as silk. Got a load of winny to start on Monday


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Their prop is smooth as silk. Got a load of winny to start on Monday


Prop is good, used myself, winny is bang on too, as good as the alpha pharma that I also rate highly


----------



## bulldoguk (Mar 1, 2013)

im happy with their product to look at,i havent tried but the dbol passed the taste test lol,but in terms of the quality of the vials and the way the tabs are pressed they are head and shoulders above lixus and some others,i know the person that helped make the earlier lixus stuff is now making the fuerza gear,but lixus was good when they first started out,but then they turned to sh1t i had to take 100mg of dbol just to get any affect and the tabs were crumbly,i just hope the quality if their products remain,im going to stock up now just incase he does another runner lol


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> So which was it? Pip or infection?! Did he get anti biotics for it?
> 
> Can't comment on the dbol but used a lot of their injectables last year and everything was good, no pip or infections!


Infection one time round. He was prescribed antibiotics after he went to the hospital. That cleared it up but the nob kept ordering stuff from him and he'd get lumps big time from the test E.

I've referred him elsewhere now!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dont like praising certain labs through fear of the other labs mafia's showing up at the door lol but im three week in on their dbol/t400/SuperRip alls as it should be, scales are up, lifts are up and a general feeling of complete awsomeness which is whats to be expected from these compounds. Although one strange thing is that the first bottle of SuperRip hurt like hell when injecting where as this second one is practically painless. No pip from t400.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Prop is good, used myself, winny is bang on too, as good as the alpha pharma that I also rate highly


Pleased to hear winny is gtg.


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

thinking of giving this lab another shot..............found the dbol awfull but few friends finding the oils spot on.............just about to order sum deca and test 400 from them today


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Using test 400 at min its spot on, just started deca last week aswell


----------



## bigbudy (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone can comment on their sust?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2013)

bigbudy said:


> Anyone can comment on their sust?


Sus is fine, been on sus deca and dbol for just over 4 week and alls well


----------



## bulldoguk (Mar 1, 2013)

liamo69 said:


> thinking of giving this lab another shot..............found the dbol awfull but few friends finding the oils spot on.............just about to order sum deca and test 400 from them today


ive got some fuerza test e and dianabol,evryone i have seen loves the dianabol did you get the pink hexagon type or round ones as i believe when they started they were round,im not on cycle yet but did do a taste test they are solid hexagons that dont dissolve and they tasted bitter,are you saying yours were under dosed?,or fake?,i had a problem with lixus dbol and had to take 100mg just to get any effect and hope these are not like them,but in fairness these look alot better than the lixus dbol and are more solid.i guess i will know for sure soon


----------



## bulldoguk (Mar 1, 2013)

bigbudy said:


> Anyone can comment on their sust?


how did you find the dbol,was it dosed correctly in your opinion?,this for dave by the way lol,newb mistake


----------



## craigs_90 (Aug 26, 2010)

I've just ordered test E and dianabols from fuerza labs I'm 23 and wondering what PCT to use? My friends didn't use none and was 'fine,'


----------



## Adzzz (Jan 18, 2012)

craigs_90 said:


> I've just ordered test E and dianabols from fuerza labs I'm 23 and wondering what PCT to use? My friends didn't use none and was 'fine,'


Read the stickies and a few searches and you'll know you need a PCT.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Their prop is smooth as silk. Got a load of winny to start on Monday


Are they round or hex ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Adzzz said:


> Read the stickies and a few searches and you'll know you need a PCT.


Lots of people don't use a PCT and suffer no ill effects...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2013)

bulldoguk said:


> how did you find the dbol,was it dosed correctly in your opinion?,this for dave by the way lol,newb mistake


They are fine m8, bloat been fine, could be due to adex and high dose of vit c tho. Strength certainly on the up so cant complain tbh


----------



## craigs_90 (Aug 26, 2010)

I know I need a pct but don't want to use armidex or clomid or hcg


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

12sec1/4 said:


> Infection one time round. He was prescribed antibiotics after he went to the hospital. That cleared it up but the nob kept ordering stuff from him and he'd get lumps big time from the test E.
> 
> I've referred him elsewhere now!


Might be something he is doing wrong if nobody else is having problems but your mate is. They are normally made in quite large batches so if your mates vials had bacteria in so will loads of others.


----------



## Adzzz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Lots of people don't use a PCT and suffer no ill effects...


Didn't know that, learn something everyday.

From what I've been reading majority of people recommend it on an average or long cycle so I've always thought its a must.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

don1 said:


> Are they round or hex ?


Hexagonal, yellow

tabs


----------



## bulldoguk (Mar 1, 2013)

craigs_90 said:


> I've just ordered test E and dianabols from fuerza labs I'm 23 and wondering what PCT to use? My friends didn't use none and was 'fine,'


if you are doing a 12 week cycle then get some hcg,clomid and nolvadex,if you want to keep a good percentage of your gains then you have to do pct imo,maybe im wrong as im only about to start my first "proper" cycle but ive been researching steroids and pct for years and i think anyone that wants to do steroids should put the effort in and do some research.also you are young and could fcuk up your natural test by not doing any pct(i think lol)


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Just started on their Test Prop, only been 24 hours but pip is fine and feeling good today! Only heard good things in all my reading..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bulldoguk said:


> if you are doing a 12 week cycle then get some hcg,clomid and nolvadex,if you want to keep a good percentage of your gains then you have to do pct imo,maybe im wrong as im only about to start my first "proper" cycle but ive been researching steroids and pct for years and i think anyone that wants to do steroids should put the effort in and do some research.also you are young and could fcuk up your natural test by not doing any pct(i think lol)


big lou arnold franco etc these guys wouldnt of done pct , dont take for granted what the internet says make and follow your own path .


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

bulldoguk said:


> ive got some fuerza test e and dianabol,evryone i have seen loves the dianabol did you get the pink hexagon type or round ones as i believe when they started they were round,im not on cycle yet but did do a taste test they are solid hexagons that dont dissolve and they tasted bitter,are you saying yours were under dosed?,or fake?,i had a problem with lixus dbol and had to take 100mg just to get any effect and hope these are not like them,but in fairness these look alot better than the lixus dbol and are more solid.i guess i will know for sure soon


hex shaped ones...terrible


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Adzzz said:


> Didn't know that, learn something everyday.
> 
> From what I've been reading majority of people recommend it on an average or long cycle so I've always thought its a must.


Your body will recover without PCT. A PCT merely speeds up the process, but can have it's own issues. Adding more meds to the mix in your body isn't considered beneficial by many.


----------



## Adzzz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Your body will recover without PCT. A PCT merely speeds up the process, but can have it's own issues. Adding more meds to the mix in your body isn't considered beneficial by many.


Ahh right I see. How long would the body normally take to recover though without the usual PCT protocol?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ive never ran pct in 6years


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Ive never ran pct in 6years


That's because you've never come off! :stupid:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Thirt rip blend is gtg. Very potent although the pip was bad for me. All rip blends make me walk like I have been kicked by a horse but this was worse yet. Maybe cos its actually got the amount if gear in its supposed to have!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Sk1nny said:


> Thirt rip blend is gtg. Very potent although the pip was bad for me. All rip blends make me walk like I have been kicked by a horse but this was worse yet. Maybe cos its actually got the amount if gear in its supposed to have!


You're not joking about the pip on the SuperRip mate, jabbed 2ml in my left delt about 2 hours ago and allready i cant lift my arm above my head. For some reason ive given the idea of a long cycle with short esters a go, doing this with the SuperRip youve got to have a good think about where your jabbing and what body part your working out the next day. Hopefully like you say, its because its actually got in whats stated on the bottle.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> You're not joking about the pip on the SuperRip mate, jabbed 2ml in my left delt about 2 hours ago and allready i cant lift my arm above my head. For some reason ive given the idea of a long cycle with short esters a go, doing this with the SuperRip youve got to have a good think about where your jabbing and what body part your working out the next day. Hopefully like you say, its because its actually got in whats stated on the bottle.


I seem to tolerate up to 1.5 ml per site with this before it becomes agony lol. Try pecs with it mate lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Sk1nny said:


> I seem to tolerate up to 1.5 ml per site with this before it becomes agony lol. Try pecs with it mate lol


Hmmm pecs, thats something to give a go i only use delts and butt cheeks because thats all ive been shown, i suppose its time to start opening new sites though considering im jabbing every other day at the moment.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Adzzz said:


> Ahh right I see. How long would the body normally take to recover though without the usual PCT protocol?


Well, that would depend on many things. Length of cycle, meds used, an individuals recovery ability etc etc. We will all be different. On average I think it would take 4/6 months to fully recover from a moderate cycle, but most would not notice any negatives well before then. It's like recovery from anything really, a cold, an injury, a broken bone, some will find it easier than others.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> That's because you've never come off! :stupid:


Lol i cycled for 5 of them 6


----------



## tiger lion (Feb 13, 2013)

ive had the dbol deffo rounded edge on the labels but it was over a year ago suppose they could of changed hexagon shaped and pink hard to crush and bitter taste 99 percent real and i got real good gains of them ps take them for 4 days if you want to eat entire fridge they are good lol


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

tiger lion said:


> ive had the dbol deffo rounded edge on the labels but it was over a year ago suppose they could of changed hexagon shaped and pink hard to crush and bitter taste 99 percent real and i got real good gains of them ps take them for 4 days if you want to eat entire fridge they are good lol


I wasn't aware they existed a year ago. :S


----------



## bulldoguk (Mar 1, 2013)

if anyone had the choice of buying fuerza products at their prices or buying pharma grade gear for more money what would you buy? i would open a thread but havent a clue how it works lol. it just its my first cycle and want to get the best gains i can get as ive been told that your first cycle is the best as your receptors are fresh?,i have some fuerza teste and dbol but can get pharma grade from someone else,cheers


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

bulldoguk said:


> if anyone had the choice of buying fuerza products at their prices or buying pharma grade gear for more money what would you buy? i would open a thread but havent a clue how it works lol. it just its my first cycle and want to get the best gains i can get as ive been told that your first cycle is the best as your receptors are fresh?,i have some fuerza teste and dbol but can get pharma grade from someone else,cheers


Personally I'd buy Fuerza stuff as it's decent gear at a good price. If I could get pharma for the same price there'd be no question what I'd chose.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

bulldoguk said:


> if anyone had the choice of buying fuerza products at their prices or buying pharma grade gear for more money what would you buy? i would open a thread but havent a clue how it works lol. it just its my first cycle and want to get the best gains i can get as ive been told that your first cycle is the best as your receptors are fresh?,i have some fuerza teste and dbol but can get pharma grade from someone else,cheers


Pharma gear is highly faked, and very fcukin well in some cases so me personally I'll be sticking to ugl unless a friend I trust recommends someone for pharma gear


----------



## bulldoguk (Mar 1, 2013)

thankyou i will stick with fuerza for my first cycle and see how it goes and my next cycle id go for the pharma gear,i doubt they are fake as ive seen some good gains on friends but the price difference was why i opted to buy fuerza,cheers


----------



## Doctorfunk (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm on fuerza gear at the moment, doing 1.5ml super rip EOD and 100mg Anavar a day.

All 4 vials came with different fill levels but 1st vial had 11ml in it so I can't complain. All seems well dosed and I'm getting the effects I'd expect to see from the compounds involved.

Slight pip from the blend but not as crippling as the PC onerip I ran on my last cut.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Just received my dbol today. Made dec 2011. Square edge label, hex shape red/pink tabs. I trust my source so believe these are gtg


----------



## bulldoguk (Mar 1, 2013)

mine are excactly the same,same barcode number and same made in december date,they are good as ive seen people have good gains from them


----------



## bulldoguk (Mar 1, 2013)

hi ive just taste tested these fuerza dbol,id done this before but i crunched them strait away,this time i left them in my mouth and they still had the bitter taste but they turned to mush,does this mean anything?,im going to take another 3 and wait an hour or 2 and do some weights i will surely feel some sort of pump or something if they are ok?any advice would be apreciated,i have friend who have done these and had good gains so im not too worried but anyone with experience in dbol please give your opinions thankyou.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

bulldoguk said:


> hi ive just taste tested these fuerza dbol,id done this before but i crunched them strait away,this time i left them in my mouth and they still had the bitter taste but they turned to mush,does this mean anything?,im going to take another 3 and wait an hour or 2 and do some weights i will surely feel some sort of pump or something if they are ok?any advice would be apreciated,i have friend who have done these and had good gains so im not too worried but anyone with experience in dbol please give your opinions thankyou.


Doesnt mean fcuk all mate could be the fillers your tasting an could be different


----------



## bulldoguk (Mar 1, 2013)

i know i wont get any gain until i run the cycle but i found that dbol give me an energy boost strait away,it may just be in my mind though lol,but i can taste the bitter taste at the back of my throat even though ive drank plenty of water so thats a good sign,when i did dbol b4 i felt i had lots more energy,what im trying to say is does dbol give anyone more energy strait away or is it just mind games on my part lol,


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

You got the round or the hexs I got the hex dbol and oxy and their bitter , but as crazy says its all down to fillers !!


----------



## bulldoguk (Mar 1, 2013)

im glad you both think that its doesnt mean anything if they crumble,i was abit concerned as i read that they ar meant to stay hard but they do taste bitter and they start off as powders so i think there are good as ive seen lots of friend get good gains on them ive got the hexagons and they dont turn to mush strait away it takes abit of time,thanks for your replies


----------



## bulldoguk (Mar 1, 2013)

crazypaver1 said:


> Doesnt mean fcuk all mate could be the fillers your tasting an could be different


alrite m8 i just received another fuerza labs order and it seems like the test e i got today are slightly more yellow in colour,does this mean anything or do you think they are still g2g,thankyou.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Just bought a couple bottles of tren ace can't wait to give it a blast, first time tren for me!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Well I'm 13 days in to my fuerza t400 and tren e cycle and my libido has never been as high. Literally knocking one out 2 or 3 times a day in addition to sex with the gf every day. I'm guessing this is the little bit of prop in the t400. Strength wise I haven't really noticed much yet in the gym but it hasn't been long so look forward to what's to come.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

im hoping for more feedback on their anavar as its so well priced!


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm on their Oxys right now, 100mg for close to a week but just upped to 150mg last night. Haven't got a set of scales where I am so not sure about the weight gain, no noticeable water bloat or anything like that (measurements the same) but as I said it's not even been a week. Right nip was looking a bit puffy last night so I assume they are g2g. Any word on the Oxys by others who have used them?


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

12sec1/4 said:


> Infection one time round. He was prescribed antibiotics after he went to the hospital. That cleared it up but the nob kept ordering stuff from him and he'd get lumps big time from the test E.
> 
> I've referred him elsewhere now!


Are you just here to fear monger? 'my mate used this and got an infection !!!!! i aint touched the lab personally tho!!''' 

Maybe your mate is thick when it comes to injecting with a sterile technique, used a poor source, or maybe somebody has an agenda here to spread fear for whatever reason?


----------



## bulldoguk (Mar 1, 2013)

me and my bro have the fuerza test e and dianabol,we havent started our cycles yet but my bro has took the dbol for nearly 2 weeks and put on nearly a stone in weight so they are good,i will keep everyone updated when i start my cycle and post gains etc,i dont know how to start my own thread so i will post here(i am a newb lol)ijust hope the test e is as good as the dbol


----------



## Dave653 (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone know when they are releasing a stronger tren e?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Dave653 said:


> Anyone know when they are releasing a stronger tren e?


Interested in this as well as i'm currently using their Tren E 125mg, first time using Tren so started relatively low(ish) - 325mg a week


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Ordered Fuerza Anavar so lets hope its fine


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Anybody of you guys had a run with their Tren-E or Tren-A?

Test-P and Test-E seem to have a got review... but i read a read some hatered aigainst fuerzas tren on eroids (i know... eroids is not a good source for a straight review!), but also good things here.

@ the guy with the infection friend: real story or is your mate just not clever enough for a proper needle change use and a hygenic jab routine? I would like give their Test a shot, which should be fine and also their tren (which i am not quite sure about yet) ... but the infection story scares me a bit... any recent updates to them from anybody?


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Wlkir100 said:


> Anybody of you guys had a run with their Tren-E or Tren-A?
> 
> Test-P and Test-E seem to have a got review... but i read a read some hatered aigainst fuerzas tren on eroids (i know... eroids is not a good source for a straight review!), but also good things here.
> 
> @ the guy with the infection friend: real story or is your mate just not clever enough for a proper needle change use and a hygenic jab routine? I would like give their Test a shot, which should be fine and also their tren (which i am not quite sure about yet) ... but the infection story scares me a bit... any recent updates to them from anybody?


On Fuerzas test-e and Tren-A, its good stuff everyone will tell you this.


----------



## bulldoguk (Mar 1, 2013)

if someone is on a budget then fuerza is the best option but if you don't mind paying the prices for pharma and have reliable source then get pharma,i have fuerza gear I haven't pinned yet but my bro is on the same cycle and the gains are good I am waiting till the end of april so i'll be on cycle if and when the sun starts coming out(hopefully for more than 2days like last summer!)


----------



## Padbear (Mar 21, 2013)

Just opened a tub of Fuerzalabs Anavar 50mg x 50, but there was only 46 tablets in the tub:angry:


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Ordered mine two weeks ago but sadly looks like they have vanished?

Fingers crossed though as lookig to make start next week


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Padbear said:


> Just opened a tub of Fuerzalabs Anavar 50mg x 50, but there was only 46 tablets in the tub:angry:


They're giving people 11ml of oil for the price of 10ml so they've gotta make their money back somewhere I suppose ha.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

RS4 said:


> all the fuerza gear seems to be getting good reviews, i have just emailed my source to see if he can get them instead of wildcat.
> 
> Looking a rip blend or just test p and var


Their superrip seems to get a lot of good reviews, I'm interested in using it on my next cycle.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

RS4 said:


> Looks like i will be getting four vials of super rip to start at 1.5ml eod for my cycle
> 
> i will log it, start in 4 weeks


Sounds good mate, I'll have to keep an eye out for it


----------



## bulldoguk (Mar 1, 2013)

Padbear said:


> Just opened a tub of Fuerzalabs Anavar 50mg x 50, but there was only 46 tablets in the tub:angry:


I had 107 dbol in one tub,100 in another and 103 in the third


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Now let me make this clear.....

I'm not asking for a source for this lab, but is there anyway of getting hold (or someone who knows it to post it) a product list for this lab?

I'm not interested in prices either, just what they produce.


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

Dux said:


> Now let me make this clear.....
> 
> I'm not asking for a source for this lab, but is there anyway of getting hold (or someone who knows it to post it) a product list for this lab?
> 
> I'm not interested in prices either, just what they produce.


http://www.fuerza-labs.com/products.html

There you go mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyone used ther super-rip?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Anyone used ther super-rip?


Yeah it was absolute garbage, although I've been told from my source it was a bad batch and a rare occurrence. Should be getting a refund. Lots if people rate the super rip. think I just had a bad un (or 3).


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Anyone used ther super-rip?


I'm using it on my next cycle, it's supposed to be very good.

The above post is the first time I've heard anything bad about it.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

RS4 said:


> Looks like i will be getting four vials of super rip to start at 1.5ml eod for my cycle
> 
> i will log it, start in 4 weeks


I'm going to do same thing for my cut let me know how it goes mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have never heard anything good about any " rip " products TBH..

I wont touch them myself...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> Yeah it was absolute garbage, although I've been told from my source it was a bad batch and a rare occurrence. Should be getting a refund. Lots if people rate the super rip. think I just had a bad un (or 3).


nightmare mate, if my source told me it was a bad batch, I'd slap him in the puss with it lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dux said:


> I'm using it on my next cycle, it's supposed to be very good.
> 
> The above post is the first time I've heard anything bad about it.


How far away is your next cycle mate? I've got another 10weeks of tntdepot450 then switching to a rip...was gonna stick with WC but not 100% yet


----------



## D1amond (Mar 27, 2013)

I used there masteron ace and it was fantastic.

A lot of my close mates have used their tren and it's that good I think it must be overdosed, had great reports off their deca and super rip and never known anyone get pip. Hope this lab keep up the good work.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

RS4 said:


> Will do mate, might run their winny along side for 6 weeks at 50mg ed.
> 
> Hope the pip isnt to bad on the super rip, would adding 0.5ml of test p to each shot help weaken the pip at all?


Fairly expensive grabbing 10mg tabs but if you can afford it its oright, other labs do 50mg tabs


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> How far away is your next cycle mate? I've got another 10weeks of tntdepot450 then switching to a rip...was gonna stick with WC but not 100% yet


5 weeks mate till I start, just cruising at the mo.


----------



## Akura (Jun 9, 2012)

D1amond said:


> I used there masteron ace and it was fantastic.
> 
> A lot of my close mates have used their tren and it's that good I think it must be overdosed, had great reports off their deca and super rip and never known anyone get pip. Hope this lab keep up the good work.


Lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Anyone used ther super-rip?


yep, been running it for 9 week now 1.5ml EOD with 1ml of their t400, super rip pip seems to vary from bottle to bottle which I found a little worrying but other than that seems as good as any other UGL.


----------



## D1amond (Mar 27, 2013)

Akura said:


> Lol


Why's that funny? Was the First time I used their products along with testolic prop and tbol and couldn't complain at all!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> yep, been running it for 9 week now 1.5ml EOD with 1ml of their t400, super rip pip seems to vary from bottle to bottle which I found a little worrying but other than that seems as good as any other UGL.


Cheers bud


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

ran fuerza [email protected] 40mg a day for first 4 week, aroung 14lbs up but diets been a bit sh1te of late, never had any tren cough from it.


----------



## smithy33 (Apr 2, 2013)

I too have run the dbol and got similar gains from it. am now runninng the deca and sus 300mg/ml and finding cycle good as only sides ive had has been slight aggression. I do think this lab is one of the best UGL around


----------



## Oztrix (Jun 12, 2012)

2 weeks on the super rip running with clen and t3 2 weeks on 2 weeks off with ephedrine. Had the odd cough and sweats at night now and again but its my first time running tren, will keep updated with how I go on.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

smithy33 said:


> I too have run the dbol and got similar gains from it. am now runninng the deca and sus 300mg/ml and finding cycle good as only sides ive had has been slight aggression. I do think this lab is one of the best UGL around


Well lets just hope we have all found a good lab, and it stays good.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Oztrix said:


> 2 weeks on the super rip running with clen and t3 2 weeks on 2 weeks off with ephedrine. Had the odd cough and sweats at night now and again but its my first time running tren, will keep updated with how I go on.


Got a journal? How is it so far, any changes?


----------



## Oztrix (Jun 12, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Got a journal? How is it so far, any changes?


Not got a journal, might get one going just to keep track, feeling more pumped and shifted some bf tren 'should' be in full force next few weeks though so shall see.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

nice to see a lab get a good review. Now just need to do a background check on my rodent-y online source and see if they are legit


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> nice to see a lab get a good review. Now just need to do a background check on my rodent-y online source and see if they are legit


Rodent is legit


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

There t400 and 300 is good and pip free , whats there sust like for pip ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

big-lifter said:


> There t400 and 300 is good and pip free , whats there sust like for pip ?


No probs at all with sus, or the deca. All been bang on for me so far, will deffo use again


----------



## bulldoguk (Mar 1, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> nice to see a lab get a good review. Now just need to do a background check on my rodent-y online source and see if they are legit


rodent is g2g


----------



## Oztrix (Jun 12, 2012)

RS4 said:


> How are you finding cardio on tren mate?


Not too bad, only been doing HIIT training need add some fasted early morning in soon.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Oztrix said:


> Not got a journal, might get one going just to keep track, feeling more pumped and shifted some bf tren 'should' be in full force next few weeks though so shall see.


would be keen to see journal too


----------



## JustConsulting (Jul 10, 2012)

used sust 300 from fuerza, first 4-5 weeks noting, but after ......good.so the sust is g2g


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

JustConsulting said:


> used sust 300 from fuerza, first 4-5 weeks noting, but after ......good.so the sust is g2g


That's good to know, I just emptied my wallet on their sust 300 lol


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

JustConsulting said:


> used sust 300 from fuerza, first 4-5 weeks noting, but after ......good.so the sust is g2g


Same with the t400. Really starting to feel it now I'm nearly 5 weeks in.


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

guys those of you who've used their rip blend, how did you find it? Am tempted to buy a cycles worth but read a few not so good comments on line (not on here), am impressed with their sust and deca so far, just wondered about their super rip


----------



## smithy33 (Apr 2, 2013)

good stuff mate, not much pip compared to other labs.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

mrblonde said:


> guys those of you who've used their rip blend, how did you find it? Am tempted to buy a cycles worth but read a few not so good comments on line (not on here), am impressed with their sust and deca so far, just wondered about their super rip


It's good stuff


----------



## sconcau84 (Jun 9, 2010)

Padbear said:


> Just opened a tub of Fuerzalabs Anavar 50mg x 50, but there was only 46 tablets in the tub:angry:


I found 55 tables 

Is as good as var?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

Anybody used there deca?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Test and tren definately working well. Not really lost any bodyweight on this cut 5 weeks in but getting leaner by the day.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Used it for my last cut, shredded up nicely on 1.25ml eod. Went through a stage of bodyrecomp, weight plateaued but looked noticeably ripper week by week. Shame i suffer from extreme tren sides, could be a combination with the eca and clen too but got insomnia, anxiety and paranoia, could only get 2-3 hours sleep a night. If it wasn't for that id be throwing it in with my next cut in a few months time bit will just go for test and mast instead...


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

Heard so many different opinions on there super rip but I already bought it so I'm hoping that the good reviews are the correct ones lol, would hate to lose the money on bad gear although I've heard good things about all there other compounds. Fingers crossed its good to go.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Kung fu guy said:


> Heard so many different opinions on there super rip but I already bought it so I'm hoping that the good reviews are the correct ones lol, would hate to lose the money on bad gear although I've heard good things about all there other compounds. Fingers crossed its good to go.


When are you gonna use it? Post up your thoughts..


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Anybody used there deca?


Yep, bob on m8


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dave said:


> Yep, bob on m8


X2


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

I got 2 tubs of anavar and they both had 61/62 instead of 50 in each lol, not bad eh


----------



## smithy33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Anybody used there deca?


yes mate used deca and sus with dbol for first 4 weeks slow and staedy with the deca but good gains


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

just done 2ml of the sust 300 went in smooth. hopefully wont be no pip in the next couple of days :thumb:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mrproc said:


> just done 2ml of the sust 300 went in smooth. hopefully wont be no pip in the next couple of days :thumb:


The 3% BA bites a bit, apart from that all smooth


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

If i go for a first cycle, if test e the only one i should consider? I'm not concerned about multiple pins.

I was thinking of getting another compound on hand for week 8 or 10-14 if all is going well, maybe a short ester? Ideas?

I am not planning on gaining much more size. more a recomp with more strength,


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> If i go for a first cycle, if test e the only one i should consider? I'm not concerned about multiple pins.
> 
> I was thinking of getting another compound on hand for week 8 or 10-14 if all is going well, maybe a short ester? Ideas?
> 
> I am not planning on gaining much more size. more a recomp with more strength,


Test e or a test 400 blend will do fine mate, no need for any short esters on a cycle that length

I would consider adding an oral like winstrol for the last 6 weeks if you want to add another compound, I wouldn't bother adding another injectable, no need tbh...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Test e or a test 400 blend will do fine mate, no need for any short esters on a cycle that length
> 
> I would consider adding an oral like winstrol for the last 6 weeks if you want to add another compound, I wouldn't bother adding another injectable, no need tbh...


I was looking at the 400. it seems a weird mix to have the 25 of prop in there? is is a case of milk the 375MG per 1 of long ester test (will draw 1.5) and take the prop as a just a little bonus kicker?

my plan would be

1-14 test

1-4/5 var

HCG/AI

standard PCT

I would cut through my first month so then whilst i recomp during the cycle I wouldn't have to lower my cals after PCT


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> I was looking at the 400. it seems a weird mix to have the 25 of prop in there? is is a case of milk the 375MG per 1 of long ester test (will draw 1.5) and take the prop as a just a little bonus kicker?
> 
> my plan would be
> 
> ...


Yeah the prop is an odd addition! Lol but I favour the fuerza blend because it only has enth and cyp as the long esters, most T400 blends have the decanoate ester which takes ages to clear

I've used it myself mate, it does the job nicely and can pin once weekly, 1.5ml is plenty

Your plan looks sound, just personal preference here but I would run winstrol over var, but whichever you decide to run I recommend doing it for 6 weeks over 4/5

I set my brother up for his first cycle recently and it was 1.5ml of the fuerza test 400 with the addition of fuerza winstrol for the last 6 weeks at 60mg a day, so when the test is clearing he still has the winstrol working its magic

He's loved every minute of it he tells me!

I take it you're sorted for AI and HCG doses?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Yeah the prop is an odd addition! Lol but I favour the fuerza blend because it only has enth and cyp as the long esters, most T400 blends have the decanoate ester which takes ages to clear
> 
> I've used it myself mate, it does the job nicely and can pin once weekly, 1.5ml is plenty
> 
> ...


can swing a cat in herefor AI dose? Whats you opinion on HCG dose as that varies a lot.

I might add in winstrol at the end. I've had issues with joints natty and not lifting so winstrol concerns me. I know there is science saying it doesn't effect joints, but there is far too much anecdotal experience to ignore. Its not super pricey so it could be worth considering

Maybe

Var 1-6

Test 400 1-14

winny 12-> pct


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> can swing a cat in herefor AI dose? Whats you opinion on HCG dose as that varies a lot.
> 
> I might add in winstrol at the end. I've had issues with joints natty and not lifting so winstrol concerns me. I know there is science saying it doesn't effect joints, but there is far too much anecdotal experience to ignore. Its not super pricey so it could be worth considering
> 
> ...


Looks a solid plan mate, fair enough on the winstrol joints front, I don't suffer but there are enough people complaining of it to just write it off as bro science

As for hcg dose, that's pretty standard and shouldn't vary, 1000iu a week from week 2 until PCT in one shot or 2 500iu shots

AI doses however are very individual, always start low and adjust if needed

I recommend people start at 0.5mg EOD or just M/W/F

The most important bit for recovery is the on cycle use of HCG and an AI but if you're set on doing PCT then start it 17-21 days after last test shot


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Looks a solid plan mate, fair enough on the winstrol joints front, I don't suffer but there are enough people complaining of it to just write it off as bro science
> 
> As for hcg dose, that's pretty standard and shouldn't vary, 1000iu a week from week 2 until PCT in one shot or 2 500iu shots
> 
> ...


PCT as a concept is questionable, but it doesn't hurt for insurance.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I see my go-to DNP source has recently started stocking Fuerza Labs. Before I place an order for a few vials of Super Rip and Test Prop, are there any known sh!te batches of either going around right now?


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> So whoever it is making it just thought they would use the Spanish language on the vials then! :lol:
> 
> Have seen the vials, few lads I know using the super one rip or whatever it's called! And test 400 and apparently both ate painless!
> 
> Hard to believe IMO that a rip blend is painless these days lol


lol have you seen the fuerza website ?? it is in spanish, i can't wait to use it, waiting for it to come in, sounds good


----------



## jamo1892 (Apr 9, 2013)

Just ordered my fuerza items. From what I've heard the stuff is good


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I see my go-to DNP source has recently started stocking Fuerza Labs. Before I place an order for a few vials of Super Rip and Test Prop, are there any known sh!te batches of either going around right now?


Batch of super rip I picked up is absolutely fine. According to a couple of sources though Fuerza haven't got any left at the moment, nor any t400 (and they buy direct). Reckon more may come in this week but they've been fvcked about.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Suparip will be in stock in 2 weeks, I also tried to place an order but none left


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Harrison21 said:


> Suparip will be in stock in 2 weeks, I also tried to place an order but none left


Last Monday I was told 1 week max, so hopefully a bit sooner than 2 weeks!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

resten said:


> Batch of super rip I picked up is absolutely fine. According to a couple of sources though Fuerza haven't got any left at the moment, nor any t400 (and they buy direct). Reckon more may come in this week but they've been fvcked about.


Yeah I found out for myself 

Guess ill have to wait until I make my order. Also I don't fancy being the guinea pig to find out if the new batch is any good :lol:


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

I've used all of their injectables & all g2g. Highly recommended and I've been using their products for this years prep season. Plus reasonably priced. I really love this lab at the moment.


----------



## Padbear (Mar 21, 2013)

Harrison21 said:


> I aren't mentioning the actual source here but has anyone actually been on the Fuerza site and ordered from them? Bit wary about it all as its a 100 items + to place an order.
> 
> Please let me know if this is against the rules asking? If so I'll remove asap


For personal use you wouldn't buy directly from the lab. One thing that confused me is that on their site they don't list Anavar 50mg x 50 as a produce they produce but I got 50mg x 50 from another source? So I am wondering if maybe I actually got 10mg tablets which Fuerza do list on there site.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Padbear said:


> For personal use you wouldn't buy directly from the lab. One thing that confused me is that on their site they don't list Anavar 50mg x 50 as a produce they produce but I got 50mg x 50 from another source? So I am wondering if maybe I actually got 10mg tablets which Fuerza do list on there site.


I would be buying just for personal use, could get 3 or so cycles out of it if I went halfs with a mate, did you ask for a price list? I got one and the 50x50 anavars were on there.


----------



## Padbear (Mar 21, 2013)

Harrison21 said:


> I would be buying just for personal use, could get 3 or so cycles out of it if I went halfs with a mate, did you ask for a price list? I got one and the 50x50 anavars were on there.


100+ items would be a huge amount to buy. I didn't request a price list, just checked out the product list on their website.


----------



## hankdatank (Apr 24, 2013)

ive recently used this lab and i loved it ! thinking of my next cycle now and would love to use fuerza again but like many im finding it hard to find a good reliable source ! overall great lab and would highly recommend if the next batches are like the last i had !


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Padbear said:


> 100+ items would be a huge amount to buy. I didn't request a price list, just checked out the product list on their website.


Not really a huge amount between two people though, 50 items would be like 3 cycles or so depending on how long and what you're using.


----------



## Padbear (Mar 21, 2013)

Harrison21 said:


> Not really a huge amount between two people though, 50 items would be like 3 cycles or so depending on how long and what you're using.


And there's me thinking I'm **** hot with my 2 item order


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Padbear said:


> And there's me thinking I'm **** hot with my 2 item order


Haha what did you get mate?


----------



## Padbear (Mar 21, 2013)

Harrison21 said:


> Haha what did you get mate?


Anavar 50mg x 50

Clomid x can't remember

First cycle, hoping the Anavar will help me hold onto muscle mass while i diet away the fat. I may not "need" the clomid but thought it would be best to have it on hand and it can always be stashed away for another cycle.


----------



## Padbear (Mar 21, 2013)

Harrison21 said:


> Haha what did you get mate?


Anavar 50mg x 50

Clomid x can't remember

First cycle, hoping the Anavar will help me hold onto muscle mass while i diet away the fat. I may not "need" the clomid but thought it would be best to have it on hand and it can always be stashed away for another cycle.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

They need to bring out some npp...


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

cas said:


> They need to bring out some npp...


Or the already talked about increase mg strength Tren E


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

edinburgh6982 said:


> Or the already talked about increase mg strength Tren E


Yeah, that's a shame. Its something like 125mg/ml....pretty pointless imo

They still need some npp though


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Theres always fusion


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Harrison21 said:


> Theres always fusion


Looks like I will be using fusion pretty soon...just checked the site I get my fuerza from and they say they are having trouble restocking fureza so are switching to fusion.

Hopefully They are just as cheap as the furz


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

cas said:


> Hopefully They are just as cheap as the furz


Doubt they will be, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I've also got replies from different sources to say that Fuerza hasn't got any super rip. Shame, I was looking forward to using it!


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

no there not as cheap. do a nice fastrip230 tho


----------



## patternsco (Jan 5, 2012)

Guys, has fuerza closed down?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

patternsco said:


> Guys, has fuerza closed down?


its looking that way. it was lixus rebranded afterall. it had it coming lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> its looking that way. it was lixus rebranded afterall. it had it coming lol


Really? Closed? First I've heard mate


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> Really? Closed? First I've heard mate


alot of online sources are struggling to stock them and at the prices the sites sell it can only be coming from fuarza themselfs


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Can't keep up with all these labs opening and closing atm, though heard all these stories before. After all , who really knows?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> alot of online sources are struggling to stock them and at the prices the sites sell it can only be coming from fuarza themselfs


Shame really, as they are the cheapest lab I think I have ever come across!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

cas said:


> Shame really, as they are the cheapest lab I think I have ever come across!


Yep, shame if they have gone


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Direct order came through yesterday, admittedly with the test 400 swapped unexpectedly for test cyp, and no sign of the winnys.

Aside from sources saying they're having issues restocking, anything else to actually suggest they're closing up?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

resten said:


> Direct order came through yesterday, admittedly with the test 400 swapped unexpectedly for test cyp, and no sign of the winnys.
> 
> Aside from sources saying they're having issues restocking, anything else to actually suggest they're closing up?


getting rid of last of stock id say


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

I hope not


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

Waiting to hear back about it all, the super rip is really nice. Slatted when it came out but so many people have loved the stuff now. Seems everywhere there is problems dont know what is going on to be honest but it would be a shame as I really get on with there rip myself. JMO


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'd say give them a couple weeks, they're probably just lagged behind and getting rid of the old batch whilst making the new stuff


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Hear this speculation every few weeks on here about different labs, so far every time it has being bullsh*t so wouldnt worry too much.


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

Being a BB is hard work and I'm not talking the eating, training ect its the weird stuff that goes with it, never know where you stand!! At least in my career I know the other guy is trying to beat the crap out of me and not doing it behind my back like some, shame really as I love this life style but it does get you down not knowing what's going on from one day to the next lol. JMO.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Kung fu guy said:


> Being a BB is hard work and I'm not talking the eating, training ect its the weird stuff that goes with it, never know where you stand!! At least in my career I know the other guy is trying to beat the crap out of me and not doing it behind my back like some, shame really as I love this life style but it does get you down not knowing what's going on from one day to the next lol. JMO.


Huh?


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry guys using my phone and posted on the wrong thread lol


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Been told today that Fuerza are having 'manufacturing problems' at present, hence the low stock


----------



## danaamer (Feb 16, 2012)

got my fuerza gear last week! started monday, hope its not bunk!! I defo felt a little up after 1st one! ill report back here tomorrow


----------



## D1amond (Mar 27, 2013)

I struggled getting it off my source about two weeks ago.

But everything is just about normal again now. I cant imagine them shutting down... At least I hope not anyway because I love the stuff!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

edinburgh6982 said:


> Been told today that Fuerza are having 'manufacturing problems' at present, hence the low stock


I would rather have trouble getting hold of it....than pay for 10ml of veggie oil


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea a few of my online sources seem to be having problems restocking fuerza. Shame as I want some test 400. On the plus side 1 source is getting fusion pharma in they seem a bit more expensive tho.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

mrproc said:


> Yea a few of my online sources seem to be having problems restocking fuerza. Shame as I want some test 400. On the plus side 1 source is getting fusion pharma in they seem a bit more expensive tho.


I ended getting them instead of fuerza aswell hopefully will be good stuff.


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

I've heard alot of people saying fusion is going to start replacing FUERZA, just hear say but not sure


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

mrproc said:


> Yea a few of my online sources seem to be having problems restocking fuerza. Shame as I want some test 400. On the plus side 1 source is getting fusion pharma in they seem a bit more expensive tho.


Yeah the site I get my stuff from is stocking fusion next week (weds I think) they have the prices for them in the "new" section and they are rather more expensive, almost 50% dearer on something's iirc


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

That sucks its nice having the low price if the stuff works and the feurza rip I used I loved


----------



## smithy33 (Apr 2, 2013)

fuerza is still as good as ever. and i havn't had any problems getting it in. as of yet anyway.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

smithy33 said:


> fuerza is still as good as ever. and i havn't had any problems getting it in. as of yet anyway.


Your one of the lucky ones then mate coz l am struggling.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

You will notice a lot of labs have had shortages recently. Not a coincidence.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> Your one of the lucky ones then mate coz l am struggling.


I just couldn't get super rip, winny or t400, got tren e/tren a/sust/test e and test c without problem. Understand some sources can't get their hands on any of the orals though (I was only after the winny)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

resten said:


> I just couldn't get super rip, winny or t400, got tren e/tren a/sust/test e and test c without problem. Understand some sources can't get their hands on any of the orals though (I was only after the winny)


And ironically l have a sh*t load of the winny sat here...


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> And ironically l have a sh*t load of the winny sat here...












:laugh:


----------



## hazard_mkd (Feb 12, 2009)

Reporting fuerza var g2g. Im using it 50mg ed post hernia surgery (incisional hernia, resulting from a poorly executed open appendectomy)

Currently 20 days post op, feeling GREAT. Compared to the previous surgery, much faster healing time. Var's lower back pumps are also present.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

tom1234 said:


> You will notice a lot of labs have had shortages recently. Not a coincidence.


Not the case at all, the two I use are fine.

Can't believe this thread is still going.......epic effort.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Seems like a lot of labs have names with the letter "F" :whistling:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Seems like a lot of labs have names with the letter "F" :whistling:


Well, there is a 1 in 26 chance that it would lol


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

resten said:


> Well, there is a 1 in 26 chance that it would lol


Not if it's a Russian lab.

Just wait until they start brewing BSI in Moscow.


----------



## Vinny37 (Feb 22, 2012)

i can only get vials, I wish I can land some more of their orals are a reasonable price


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Fusion or Fuerza RipBlend? Anyone experienced both?


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Slight of hand said:


> Can't believe this thread is still going.......epic effort.


I know I wonder who started it :confused1: Haha also seen my source today and he has just recived his order and has sh!t loads of it so not to sure about people finding it hard to get a hold of!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

huge monguss said:


> I know I wonder who started it :confused1: Haha also seen my source today and he has just recived his order and has sh!t loads of it so not to sure about people finding it hard to get a hold of!


Direct from the lab a while ago they had stuff out of stock and seemed to be taking a while to get it back in stock. That's why I ended up getting fusion pharma instead, it might all be back in stock and sorted now though.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Direct from the lab a while ago they had stuff out of stock and seemed to be taking a while to get it back in stock. That's why I ended up getting fusion pharma instead, it might all be back in stock and sorted now though.


Posibly they have boxes now they never use to have lol


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

How have people found their super rip from feurza? I rated it myself just looking for anyone else that has used it and what dose they used. I did a ml a day with no problems. Cheers guys.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Kung fu guy said:


> How have people found their super rip from feurza? I rated it myself just looking for anyone else that has used it and what dose they used. I did a ml a day with no problems. Cheers guys.


I'm using half your dose. (Just over a ml every 2 days) and its deffo working!


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice one Poke cheers, I've had no sides to speak of and loving it at that dose. Thanks for your response mate.


----------



## Sieve (Oct 5, 2010)

What MFC date did your RIP Blends have?


----------



## smithy33 (Apr 2, 2013)

i think fuerza is by far the best at the moment, i have been using it a while. i have some tren a for later on in my cut. but yeah been really good so far. and no problems for my mates either


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Great lab for me so far.

Used the T400 & Deca


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Using their Super Rip at 1ml EOD. No complaints so far, but i'm only 3 jabs in lol


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

xpower said:


> Great lab for me so far.
> 
> Used the T400 & Deca


Both great products. I just had to drop the deca cos the bloat and sweating was horrendous. Been using the t400 for ages and started their dbol today


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Both great products. I just had to drop the deca cos the bloat and sweating was horrendous. Been using the t400 for ages and started their dbol today


 Glad to hear mate.

hows that rebuild going?

off the beak still?


----------



## Sieve (Oct 5, 2010)

Stay away.

I got Ripblend, was using test prop/tren ace from another company at 350/350 weekly , everything good before RIPBLEND.

I did ripblend like 1ml and a little something ed and all the effects werent there. Strengh was going down, no tren feeling anymore, nothing.

Tryed 3ml one day , nothing, next day 4.5 ml (thats a total of 240x4.5ml, you do the math)... zero effects.

Its bunk 100%

Got it directly from them.

I did an email adressing the problem , here is the response I got:

"are you retarded injecting 4ml in one day its fast acting so more aint

better maybe its batch but its my number one sellers so much im sold out"

" your emails gone into spam as you use yahoo not my issue

its our number one seller if your not happy dont buy it again"


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sieve said:


> Stay away.
> 
> I got Ripblend, was using test prop/tren ace from another company at 350/350 weekly , everything good before RIPBLEND.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, will bin all mine now :thumbup1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Sieve said:


> Stay away.
> 
> I got Ripblend, was using test prop/tren ace from another company at 350/350 weekly , everything good before RIPBLEND.
> 
> ...


Did you inject the oil or use it for cooking?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Sieve said:


> Stay away.
> 
> I got Ripblend, was using test prop/tren ace from another company at 350/350 weekly , everything good before RIPBLEND.
> 
> ...


25 posts, most slating labs. Suspicious....

I've never heard anything bad about Fuerza


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PaulB said:


> 25 posts, most slating labs. Suspicious....
> 
> I've never heard anything bad about Fuerza


Shut it you, me and my new best bud say its sh*t and that's it, who are you to question it !!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> Shut it you, me and my new best bud say its sh*t and that's it, who are you to question it !!


I'll just crawl back in my hole.. Lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PaulB said:


> I'll just crawl back in my hole.. Lol


Pffft

A member for yrs and 3500 posts and you think you can spot a new member with his own agenda a mile off, well let me tell you something Mr....................

Oh

er

Well actually..................... :confused1:


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

PaulB said:


> 25 posts, most slating labs. Suspicious....
> 
> I've never heard anything bad about Fuerza


Exactly what I thought and he's been around since 2010!!!!

Used their t300, t400 , deca , dbol and var so far and no problems apart from a little pip from the t400 but that seems to be an individual thing as mate was using it and didn't suffer at all


----------



## Sieve (Oct 5, 2010)

I dont dezerve the Irony. I have nothing to proove, just trying to help I didnt push any other products or something

Thats my experience. Im registered from 2010, Im not from UK, just come here and read from time to time.

If you have good experience thats great, I didnt. Theyr Dbol apears good, Test 400 good, Ripblend zero.

The reason I got Fuerza is becouse of all the good reviews so thought Id give me sincere one.

Feel free to make your own decision, I will not post my experience again


----------



## craigs_90 (Aug 26, 2010)

Just finished using test enathate fuerza 300mg 600mg a week for 9 weeks and the gear is g2g, check my profile for gain photos.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

craigs_90 said:


> Just finished using test enathate fuerza 300mg 600mg a week for 9 weeks and the gear is g2g, check my profile for gain photos.


600mg meaning 2ml a week? 300mg is from just 1 ml is that correct


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

-_- said:


> 600mg meaning 2ml a week? 300mg is from just 1 ml is that correct


That's right mate


----------



## Sully6000 (May 9, 2012)

Just ordered some test e from this lab. Looking forward to using it


----------



## mgseven (Mar 26, 2010)

After a couple of years off the gear and feeling very rundown, usual low t symptoms though not low enough to qualify for treatment I took the plunge and got hold of some of their sust 350. 1ml every 14 days, smooth to jab. Feeling an improvement in mood, energy etc.

I know it's not a cycle like many on here would do. The gear is giving me what I want and after a couple of months I feel it's not the placebo effect but the gear itself doing its job.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

safc49 said:


> That's right mate


If i was to run Fuerza Test E 300 with Fuerza Labs Boldenone 300 Would 1ml each a week do a good job or will i need 2ml a week from each? Sounds like alot of mg, I was sure 500mg a week was plenty?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

-_- said:


> If i was to run Fuerza Test E 300 with Fuerza Labs Boldenone 300 Would 1ml each a week do a good job or will i need 2ml a week from each? Sounds like alot of mg, I was sure 500mg a week was plenty?


If it's your 1st cycle 1.5ml (450mg) or 2ml (600mg) of test e per week.

I don't know anything about Boldenone, I've never researched or used it


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

Not first cycle no, test and deca years ago and some PH but too long to remember what exact doses i used, Ive always had 500mg in mind. Bold is mild however using both would i still need 600mg along with X amount of bold within the same pin? Or would i split it i.e 300mg of Test E + 300mg Bold?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i cant help you there mate as i dont know anything about boldenone. but if its been a long time id say treat it like a first cycle, no point wasting gear you dont need if test only will do the job

you might get better help posting up a new thread


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Decided to take the plunge an ordered sum fuerza test 400 an deca 300.evryone ravin about it an priced very nicely compared to the usual pc rohms medtech ap prices,

Il start it nxt week at the mo been runnin pc test 400 deca 300 at2 ml pw am 3.5 weeks in so far, ob all the action starts roughly rite about now,hopin fuerza does the job as will save a fair few pennys in the long run lol


----------



## Sully6000 (May 9, 2012)

I'm just in week 3 of fuerza test 300 and dbol kickstart  x


----------



## Sully6000 (May 9, 2012)

Clearly been texting my missus to much when I put and x on the end of a post. Fail...


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Sully6000 said:


> I'm just in week 3 of fuerza test 300 and dbol kickstart  x


Hows fings goin with that cycle mate i know its early days,is the dbol frm fuerza too?its more the dbol im lookin real feedback on.


----------



## Sully6000 (May 9, 2012)

Yeah dbol is also from fuerza. Can't comment so much on gains as of yet as you said its early day yet.

The pumps I'm getting are insane though. Did a few drop sets for biceps the other day and felt like my bicep was gonna explode. Ha! Always a good sign 

Strength is on the up as well


----------



## 33105 (Apr 29, 2013)

so guys you would recommend Fuerza Testo E 300?

Im on Testo e 250 from GS and it ****s me everytime with a hangover that hard....


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Look at the avi fuerza dbol t400 deca 300 bsi sus 350 apollo labs deca bsi mtren lol

Fuerza gtg plus first time ive used fuerza so thumbs up


----------



## 33105 (Apr 29, 2013)

chiqui said:


> Look at the avi fuerza dbol t400 deca 300 bsi sus 350 apollo labs deca bsi mtren lol
> 
> Fuerza gtg plus first time ive used fuerza so thumbs up


you used their testo e 300?

how long did you use it?


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Read my post mate first time using fuerza labs 6 weeks in gtg mate an running t400 lol


----------



## fergie232 (Aug 28, 2013)

howdy gents

used Fuerza's test-E 300mg/ml for many weeks - test-E is gtg maybe a bit underdosed IMO

anyone got experience with their dbol or boldenone (EQ)?

been reading around and people seem to like their super-rip but say the tren-A is bunk


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Just got a boat load of fureza myself! Looking forward to it arriving. Very excited to try out the t400 as I've heard good things!

Also going to be using their tbol alongside my current blast!

Will be trying out their EQ, Tren Ace and NPP too to compare it to the two labs iv been using! Good NPP is hard to find so fingers crossed! Will update in coming weeks


----------



## nickiowen (Sep 7, 2013)

its good **** it says its spanish actually made in england deall in fuerza and some are over dosed it works fine guys thats me in pic new to this site only just joind up ,,,,,


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

nickiowen said:


> its good **** it says its spanish actually made in england deall in fuerza and some are over dosed it works fine guys
> View attachment 135184
> thats me in pic new to this site only just joind up ,,,,,


You deal Fuerza?


----------



## nickiowen (Sep 7, 2013)

yes mate i put a pick on soon for ya to see some more kinds of **** to buy ok mate


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

nickiowen said:


> yes mate i put a pick on soon for ya to see some more kinds of **** to buy ok mate


Don't forget to let us know if you have any class As for sale too. We love class As


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

nickiowen said:


> its good **** it says its spanish actually made in england deall in fuerza and some are over dosed it works fine guys
> View attachment 135184
> thats me in pic new to this site only just joind up ,,,,,


You might wanna edit that


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> You might wanna edit that


Yea, what kind of salesman doesn't even include his list!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> Yea, what kind of salesman doesn't even include his list!


Exactly! Poor salesmanship there he should take a course or something


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll take 2 from the top and 5 others :lol:


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Lol brilliant, any free samples??


----------



## Jutt (Oct 18, 2012)

Impressed with everything I've tried with feruza apart from the anavar, think rohms var is much better.


----------

